
Mobile UI Patterns - philfreo
http://mobile-patterns.com/
======
Nemisis7654
I don't like that this web site is called "Mobile UI Patterns." As others have
pointed out, this is more specifically iOS design patterns. While some things
can be similar, Android and iOS have different design patterns, and I think
that should be respected when developing an application. Personally, I dislike
when an Android app is made to look like an iOS app.

For those, who want Android design patterns, there is this web site:
<http://www.androiduipatterns.com/>

------
gbog
Is it me or the usage of "patterns" here is not very accurate. It could be
called "mobile screens design". "Pattern" could be used for specific and
abstract solutions to interaction problems. For instance, the Google map's
corner in iOS, that you click to get settings, is a "UI pattern". Some such
patterns can be abstracted from the OP, but what I see is a list of
categorized screenshots.

~~~
algorithms
I think it's a good approach to collect a few screenshots, order them into
coherent groups and them try to abstract some "pattern".

The screenshots themselves aren't really a pattern though... so I definitely
agree with you :)

------
algorithms
Seriously, please stop using such horizontal scrollable layouts. It's a pain
to navigate

~~~
mgcross
Chrome under Lion: swiping the trackpad in an attempt to scroll horizontally
often results in navigating back/forward through pages.

~~~
lukifer
Chrome's implementation of this feature is absurdly broken. You can disable it
by turning off two-finger page swipes in System Prefs -> Trackpad. Still
looking for a way to disable it for Chrome specifically.

------
skeletonjelly
Did anybody find any Android ones? I didn't see any in my casual perusal. Is
this by design? Or is the site owner just an iPhone user?

~~~
josteink
Yeah. If anything it should be called "iOS patterns". There's very little here
to extract as general mobile patterns, and lots of these "patterns" would
collide massively with both Android and WP7 if employed in an app.

The fact that this _website_ doesn't even work well on a PC should really tell
how iOS-centered it is.

Some people may think users don't care, and that everyone loves the iWay, but
I've seen complaints on Android market that "this is just a copy of the
iPhone-app. We want an Android app". Why? Because the UI semantics are
different enough, well beyond the point of noticeable.

~~~
Raphael
It works just fine on a PC. (Chrome here.)

------
extramoose
Great little composition & perfect experience to go with it. People here are
bitching about the details - but the fact is that the design is simple enough
to put focus solely on the mobile designs. If you're a designer and need a bit
of categorized inspiration, this is perfect. Thanks for sharing.

------
jansen
I love the site, am visiting it for a couple months now to get inspired.
Another great site is <http://pttrns.com/>

~~~
miles_matthias
That's a great site. I was going to say that I wish the OP had patterns for
article text, and pattrns does, so thanks :)

------
magicseth
Ironicly, this site is unusable on a mobile device thanks to a "fixed" div too
large for my screen.

------
beerglass
Also pttrns.com

------
traveldotto1
Funny to see how iPhone SDK has already forced on us how smart phone apps
should look, just like what MS did to us with Visual Studio. I know the SDK
developers want to make programming on their respective platform easier with
these built in look and feel, but as a mobile developer, do I want my app just
look like everyone else's?

------
suyash
Awesome post, thanks for sharing. There are so many inspring patterns here
that I can see myself learning from for my mobile web apps. Nicely categorized
too.

Feature Request/Suggestion: Let community take it on from here and submit
designs/screen shots and vote each other.

------
maushu
Anything similar for desktop? Or non-mobile web applications?

------
Kunlun
Thanks a lot for the link, very interesting. Alright it is not "pattern" in a
strict sense but it gives a good overview of the composition of some apps.

------
jmarinez
Nice. Is there anything like this for tablets? iPad or Android would be
helpful.

Thanks

------
jayfuerstenberg
Great collection of screenshots!

I got some inspiration from this.

------
nicks22
this is a good resource for someone as oblivious as me!

------
k4st
Hrmm.. looks like some free AT&T advertising.

------
pazimzadeh
Use retina display sized screenshots.

------
gautaml
So is there anything out there showing Android patterns or better yet, non-
iOS?

